# Lotion Batch Size



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

For those of you who make lotions/creams, when experimenting with a formula, what is the smallest batch size you use that is usable, but not too wasteful?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I think 8 ounces is the smallest I've gone.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I do 100 gram test batches but you need to be sure you have a good accurate scale.


----------

